# Convert .mov to .scr



## DoctorBen (Feb 20, 2015)

My wife has some videos (.mov) that she has taken and she would like to make personal screensavers (.scr) using them. I will be doing the grunge work, either on her Windows 10 desktop or my Windows 8.1 desktop.



I have seen several programs, both free and paid, that claim to perform this function but are they safe and do they work?


Suggestions?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Hardly anyone uses screensavers these days (no burn in with LCD) unless they're still using a CRT Monitor. Microsoft no longer offers its .mov to .scr app. I wouldn't trust any of the current ones available if they even work with current OSs. Maybe someone has had good luck and didn't bring a ton of adware or worse yet malware to their computer and will post here.


----------



## DoctorBen (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah, I know that screensavers are no longer needed but....what the wife wants....:smile:


I also know the drawbacks from software like this, which is why I was looking for other input.


Thank you for your prompt response.


DocBen


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, a program that is safe and works well on win 10 64 bit is Irfanview, you would most likely need a plugin for converting to a slideshow.

https://www.irfanview.com/64bit.htm


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Something important that I forgot to mention before. Just because it's shown on the Microsoft Store doesn't mean it's safe, ad free, or works well.


----------



## DoctorBen (Feb 20, 2015)

I've used Irfanview. It does not work with videos, which is what I want to do, i.e. convert a video my wife made to a video screensaver.


I've got programs on her Win10 desktop to run slideshows.


I seem to remember making a screensaver video for her several years ago (pre-Win10) but have not been able to track it down.


Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are sites like this: https://www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Enhancements/Screensavers/Vista-Screensaver-Ported-to-XP.shtml if you can remember what version of Windows it came with.


----------

